# Cardio after Weights



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

*Cardio After weights*​
It's fine 5478.26%It hinders size 913.04%Other68.70%


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Seen a lot of debate around this.

What are your views?

Do you think it is ok to do cardio after weights?

Or do you think it hinders your growth?

Discuss


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Depends on what type of CV?


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I think a cycle after for about 15-20 mins is ok I find that when I run I loose what size I have on my legs and makes them more skinny!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I do low intensity for about 15 min while watching TV


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have done low intensity CV for 40+ mins after workouts whilst cutting before with decent results and no noticable muscle loss, however it's probably not the optimal time to be doing it if trying to add mass because immediately after a workout you are at your most anabolic and it would be better to get some PWO nutrtion consumed.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

good for cutting depleted glycogen levels

not great for growing, depleted glycogen levels, need an insulin spike and some protein


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i like to keep the blud in the muscle after a workout,and eat tbh.

you can do cardio anytime really.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

yes LISS after weights is the best times cause glycogen delpleted if you wanna gain weight then dont do cardio pow just do hiit/sprints (10-20,mins ) on off days or far away as possible from training


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Intresting results so far, anyone tired after weights for a whilem ten seperate days and seen diffrent results?


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

I heard dorian saying that c.v after weights hinders strength gains?

What would be wrong in having a PWO shake then hitting the c.v ?


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

I keep them apart at the moment - AM fasted 4 mile walk most days then PM lifting 4 x per week.

No particular reason for this and i have done 30 min low intensity on a treadmill in the past after lifting.

You will find people will do AM/PM cardio and a Lifting session if they aren't fortunate enough to lean down easily during contest preparation


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with it, but not much difference in doing cardio after weights or completely separately.

The only exception to this of course is if you're a typical UK-M member, who'll be seen sprinting towards the changing rooms after their last set to down a protein shake full of sugar to spike insulin in their 'window of opportunity' because they believe they've completely depleted their glycogen stores during their 30 minute, 10 set workout where they've completed every set to satisfaction (that's satisfaction, not failure because training to failure will definitely cause injury).

If you train like the rest of the world, you wont need to do this, and spending half an hour doing cardio after weights wont affect the results from your workout.


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

20 mins easy cardio after weights I find good for keeping fat levels down, and also help with general fitness as well.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

iv heard people say cardio after weights is best for weight/fat loss. i dont mind it after weights, but i prefer fasted cardio in the morning myself


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Theres a documentary, was posted on here a while back now, where the guy was basically doing 15 minutes cv (running) after each weight session, to get into BB stage standard. Seemed to work well for him.

I think it was called 'I want to be that guy' or something along those lines.

I sometimes run after a leg session.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Theres a documentary, was posted on here a while back now, where the guy was basically doing 15 minutes cv (running) after each weight session, to get into BB stage standard. Seemed to work well for him.
> 
> I think it was called 'I want to be that guy' or something along those lines.
> 
> I sometimes run after a leg session.


Yeah I remember watching that a while ago, but the programme was an 'against the clock' challenge, time was against him and he wasn't necessarily doing cardio after weights because that was the optimal time, but just because he was in the gym and could fit it in! He was also doing AM cardio.

Oh, and if you can run after a leg session you're not training hard enough! lol


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I do cardio after weights but I do cardio 3 times a week. I think the cardio I do wont stop growth or I hope not, for instance i do tabata and bike.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i train in the gym, go home have a shake (neck it) then go really fast walking for 40 mins. Come home. Jump in the shower and then eat 250g of chicken. Play COD for an hour. Then sleep.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

I do 4mins tabata after every session other than legs.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do 30 mins twice a day cardio, and more when dieting, my cardio is mainly bag work, 3 mins bag then 3 mins bike....

i eat masses of food though so i guess i need to do it,, lol


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I run half an hour every day..i still gain weight..it all boils down to energy expenditure..run all day long if you want..as long as you eat more than you run off you will grow..

after legs i just do low intensity walk..

It aint gonna hurt waiting half an hour after training to do cardio then have your shake..n if your that worried have some aminos..


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i do 30mins on a stationary bike unfuelled in the morning then 30 mins on full incline on the treadmill at a med walking pace after weights. trying to drop bf and seems to be workijng for me


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

When cutting I will do 20-30mins pretty low intensity cardio. It really won't make your muscle break down or anything like that to do up to an hour or so cardio after weights. Basically don't worry about it!


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

Peter V said:


> Yeah I remember watching that a while ago, but the programme was an 'against the clock' challenge, time was against him and he wasn't necessarily doing cardio after weights because that was the optimal time, but just because he was in the gym and could fit it in! He was also doing AM cardio.
> 
> Oh, and if you can run after a leg session you're not training hard enough! lol


 :lol: That's exactly what I was thinking! I usually do a few minutes of bit of cardio to cooldown after a workout but I tend to do rowing.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

after training i do interval on the runner 10 percent incline..walk..catch breath..sprint...

Its fine to run however you want..look at olympic sprinters..they do it all day and they are bigger and in better condition than most bodybuilders i know..


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I walk to the gym. 10-15 min brisk walk. Train. Knock my PWO shake of protein and carbs then walk home. I also walk at a moderate pace for about 30 min during my lunch breaks at work (I have an office job so am on my ass all day).

Im gaining 1lb per week on average which is my goal. Job done.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i like to keep the blood in there as much as possible with all the lactate, i thought the lactate helps trigger more growth, so wouldnt cardio be clearing it out?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

currently on a cut my self and doing cardio after weights.works for me.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i think it dose hinder size best to do it on days off


----------

